# Hallertau Rhizomes for sale



## carniebrew (2/10/13)

I have already planted 4 varieties of hops this year, and can't find any room for a large hallertau I bought from a guy who had to dig it up from his in-laws farm 'coz they were selling up.





The 'root ball' at the top already has around a dozen bines on the go, anyone wanting it could split it into a couple of pieces probably and share with some mates. The one at the bottom I've planted in my garden but with a view to just keeping it trimmed and seeing if I can find room for it down the track.

I paid $30 for what you see there, make me an offer if you want to share any of it. I'm in Thornbury (VIC), happy to post wherever I'm allowed to. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## sp0rk (9/10/13)

Have you still got these Carnie?
My Victoria rhizome bit the dust so I need to fill the pot i made up for it


----------



## carniebrew (9/10/13)

Yep, no bites at all on my original message. Not sure if it's not a popular variety, or just too late in the season already.


----------



## sp0rk (10/10/13)

I'll grab the big one off you if it's still good, a mate wants to split it with me


----------



## djar007 (10/10/13)

I will take one too please Carnie. If there is any left. At work now but will message you in the morning.


----------



## carniebrew (11/10/13)

Done guys, send me a PM with your details and I'll get 'em to you asap. Still two left, and I even spotted a spare Columbus in my fridge that I forgot I had if anyone wants that.


----------



## sp0rk (11/10/13)

PM sent


----------



## Spunkygiles (20/12/13)

I know it's way past season but I'm desperately trying to get my hands on a rhizome or ported hops plant in Melbourne area. Anyone able to help???


----------



## Spunkygiles (20/12/13)

I know it's way past season but I'm desperately trying to get my hands on a rhizome or ported hops plant in Melbourne area. Anyone able to help???


----------

